# Computer Design Software



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Does anyone here use design software when planning new projects or designing for new clients? 

I find myself getting more requests from clients who want custom cabinetry for walk-in closets and other applications. I would like to find a good software package to design and generate blueprints as well as generate a nice presentation package to my clients instead of a rough drawing on graph paper. Any suggestions?


----------



## anoldlady (Aug 19, 2010)

9poundhammer said:


> Does anyone here use design software when planning new projects or designing for new clients?
> 
> I find myself getting more requests from clients who want custom cabinetry for walk-in closets and other applications. I would like to find a good software package to design and generate blueprints as well as generate a nice presentation package to my clients instead of a rough drawing on graph paper. Any suggestions?


 Sketchup is good and free too.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

I've read lots of good reviews about Sketchlist 3D. Anyone ever used it?

Can you draw plans or blueprints from Sketchup?


----------



## 4DThinker (Mar 13, 2013)

After teaching furniture design for 30+ years, and being responsible for bring PCs into the process back in the 80s, I have to confess I've never met any computer software that could design. Some are great at laying out what YOU've designed. Some are great at replacing the old T-Square and Triangles to help you draft up what you've designed. Some are great at helping you visualize what you've designed in pseudo-3D. Heck, some can toolpath your ideas to cut them or print them using any of several CNC devices out there now. 

If you are hoping to find a program to do the design thinking for you then I've seen no such thing.


----------



## JerryBurks (Apr 10, 2013)

4DThinker said:


> .........If you are hoping to find a program to do the design thinking for you then I've seen no such thing.


I agree. 
That said, without a good 3-D design tool (Im am using Ironcad) I would have a hard time to cast the crazy ideas I dream up when I can not sleep into a working design during the day. I know, 20 years ago I still did it on a physical drawing board but the modern tools are SO MUCH better.


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

4DThinker said:


> After teaching furniture design for 30+ years, and being responsible for bring PCs into the process back in the 80s, I have to confess I've never met any computer software that could design. Some are great at laying out what YOU've designed. Some are great at replacing the old T-Square and Triangles to help you draft up what you've designed. Some are great at helping you visualize what you've designed in pseudo-3D. Heck, some can toolpath your ideas to cut them or print them using any of several CNC devices out there now.
> 
> If you are hoping to find a program to do the design thinking for you then I've seen no such thing.



I don't think there is a person anywhere that actually thinks a computer can design things for you. You design them on the computer and this is what he means and everyone here knows that. 

There are plug ins for Sketchup to output dxf files to machines that cut etc. There are many free programs and then there are the expensive ones. 

For simple furniture design I do not see the need to spend 10K on something like Solidowrks 3d. 

There's freecad 3d and it has video tutorials to help. It seems like for what you are doing Sketchup would be the easiest to get started and up and running with.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Yes, computers will only do what you tell them to do and I know they won't do the designing for you.

I am just looking for something so I can layout MY designs and have a professional looking presentation to the client. Once the design is approved, I would want the software to be able to generate the blueprints off the drawing. 

Sounds like Sketchup is a good deal. I just need to do more research about it. 

Thanks for your responses and I still welcome more input from anyone else who does this type of stuff also. 

Work safe everyone


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I believe we may have a problem with symantics.

Kind of the same as saying we need a "ride" meaning a "vehicle"

I use Solidworks for most of my furniture designs, unless they are very simplistic. My approach starts with drawing the part in the kind of 3D form I have in mind, then using the golden ratio to apply dimensions to the form as a start. If I don't like the result as the shape changes to fit my dimensions I start playing with dimensions until it looks good to me. Then I try and get back to the golden ratio in a different way. Most of the time that works, sometimes it does not.

The 3D parametric approach has saved me countless hours and countless mistakes in the shop.

If I did not use the software in my profession, which is not furniture design, it would probably be hard to justify the $5,000 plus for the package. However, now that I am used to the application, it would be even harder doing without.

My last commission, the client had a 3D image she could rotate and look at the piece in any angle, close to photo realistic. That in itself is a great tool.


----------



## rogerq2m (May 9, 2013)

*Design software question*

_"Does anyone here use design software when planning new projects or designing for new clients?"_

9# - 
I am an avid amateur woodworker, but have been using SketchList 3D and love the results. You should check out their web site and run through a couple of their online tutorials. As mentioned above, it will not do your thinking for you, but I have found the software to be user friendly, detailed and very flexible. It comes in two versions - Hobby and Pro, it sounds like you may need the Pro version for the extra features it provides. 

After an hour of experimenting and maybe two hours of running through what I think are excellent online video tutorials, I was designing long delayed projects one after another.

I like the split display - working face and 3D perspective. It also provides cut list, parts list, allows surface joinery, cloning so you only 'create' common elements once, which saves a great deal of time. You see the project come alive as you add board after board. You can customize the materials inventory if you are using special materials, add cost data for materials so you can generate cost estimates, determine % of waste, etc.

I know I sound like a sales rep, but I have no connection with the company other than being a well satisfied user. I had been looking for woodworking software for several years and being both a woodworker and a computer geek, finally found what I was looking for. 

Good luck with your efforts.


----------



## stairsRus (May 9, 2013)

*Sketchlist 3D PRO Design Program*

SketchList 3D PRO is a great design program and has made a huge difference in our business. My husband and I build custom staircases and fireplace mantels. Believe me we had looked for a couple of years to find a program that could produce professional looking dimensional drawings, cut lists, and presentation renderings and also easy to use. We actually gave-up looking. Then at this first of year we bought a new computer and decided to start a new search for the perfect design program. I even decided that I would consider taking a CAD program class at the local JR college. Then I stumbled upon SketchList 3D PRO. I down-loaded the free trial version. Within a few hours I knew that I had finally found "the program." We have designed numerous mantels, a couple of bookcases, columns, and corbels using SketchList. My customers love being able to seeing the "photo-realistic" design pictures, and my husband is thrilled that he no longer has to spend time creating a materials and cut-list--SketchList does it for you.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Thanks again everyone, especially the info about Sketchlist 3D. That's a program I've been interested in for a while now, but never knew anyone who used it for anything other than cabinetry. 

Looks like I've found what I needed. 

StairRus and rogerq2m....have you found any online groups or forums talking about Sketchlist 3D, swapping techniques etc?


----------



## RDW2 (May 10, 2013)

*Another happy SketchLis 3D user*



stairsRus said:


> My customers love being able to seeing the "photo-realistic" design pictures, and my husband is thrilled that he no longer has to spend time creating a materials and cut-list--SketchList does it for you.


I started looking for software to help me design woodworking projects when I started setting up my home shop. I, too, had just about given up when I spotted an ad for SketchList. I used SketchList to design an American Girl doll bed for my granddaughter for this last Christmas. 

There are two aspects of Sketchlist that I _*really*_ love:


It will create an interactive PDF of your project so that you can view the image from any angle by rotating it however you wish with your mouse;
It works like I think . . . to deign a project, you specify the material, the grain direction, the length, width, and height of the material, and then you tell SketchList where the lower left fron corner of the material goes relative to the lower left front corner of your work space . . . which sounds a lot more complicated than it really is. Inother words, you put the board where you want it by setting the lower left front corner in place.
Another aspect that is really handy is that you can divide your project up into assemblies (e.g. I created an end of the doll bed as an assembly and then duplicated and repositioned that assembly in order to create the other end of the bed) and you can view and rotate the assembly or view and rotate the whole project.


You can also hide or make transparent boards within the project or assembly so that you can see through them to see inner details.


Last but not least, you can export the materials list to a csv file. That lets you import it into Excel so that you can set up some pricing options based on different choices of material. That lets you offer cost comparisons between you product being made in, say, Poplar, Ash, Maple, Oak, or Cherry.


I'd give SketchList 3D big :thumbsup:!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Can we re-name this the spam thread? :smile:


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Can we re-name this the spam thread? :smile:


Looks as if I missed something?

Give me a clue....


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

WillemJM said:


> Looks as if I missed something?
> 
> Give me a clue....



3 first time posters singing the praises of Sketchlist? :huh: :yes:


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> Can we re-name this the spam thread? :smile:


C'mon mtntrdr, I'm just looking for help here. I wanted to mention that program to other members to get their opinions. Since its not cheap like other "free" programs, I didn't want to waste my $$$ or time if it wasn't what I needed.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

9poundhammer said:


> C'mon mtntrdr, I'm just looking for help here. I wanted to mention that program to other members to get their opinions. Since its not cheap like other "free" programs, I didn't want to waste my $$$ or time if it wasn't what I needed.



3 first time posters... I guess they just came out of the woodwork.

:laughing: ... not!


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> 3 first time posters... I guess they just came out of the woodwork.
> 
> :laughing: ... not!


:laughing::laughing:

Looking for the popcorn smiley.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I would choose sketchup over sketchlist

even for 500 bucks


----------



## RDW2 (May 10, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> 3 first time posters... I guess they just came out of the woodwork.
> 
> :laughing: ... not!


Hmmm, so, let me see if I understand your message. First time posters are not supposed to have an opinion nor are they supposed to have enthusiasm about what they choose to use to design or create projects? Okay, Grumpy, I'll try to curb my enthusiasm, forget my opinions, and just lurk in the shadows waiting for you to dain to distribute other pearls of wisdom that I may, hopefuly, have the ability to eventually assimilate into my knowledge base.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

RDW2 said:


> Hmmm, so, let me see if I understand your message. First time posters are not supposed to have an opinion nor are they supposed to have enthusiasm about what they choose to use to design or create projects? Okay, Grumpy, I'll try to curb my enthusiasm, forget my opinions, and just lurk in the shadows waiting for you to dain to distribute other pearls of wisdom that I may, hopefuly, have the ability to eventually assimilate into my knowledge base.:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:



An introduction and some information in your profile would lend a little credibility to your first time post. (of which you have none)

How about showing us some of your designed/completed projects?
I for one would be very interested in seeing them.

As far as the distribution of my knowledge, I give my opinions freely based on past experience. Anything else you would like to know? :smile:


----------



## rogerq2m (May 9, 2013)

*Agree with RDW2*

Thanks for the post - exactly what I was thinking but did not feel it worth my time to respond to the negative, skeptical post. I'm glad you did.

:thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

OK guys listen up. No matter what anyone may think most spam starts with new members mentioning software or other products but they usually contain links. 

I would say this to any new member your first or second post really should be an introduction type thread. It gives us a chance to greet you properly and shows you have an interest in woodworking. We encourage pictures always and would like all members regardless of experience to participate. Ask question, give advice or share pictures of your projects. Another words be a contributing member. I don't know what to think yet about if this is Spam but we get a bunch of spam started this way and it can get aggravating. However instead of jumping on people lets use the  button to report it so us mods can check it out. New guys post an intro and start enjoying the forum.

Profile information is important because it tells a little about you, where your from etc help when asking a question or giving advice since weather and Geographic location can matter from place to place.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Well, I joined the forum through the iPhone app I found. There is no way to edit or add to my profile through the app so I'll have to complete it when I have a chance to sit in from of my computer.

I have participated in a few discussions so far and I'll never claim to be an expert on anything. I will share my experiences with anyone who asks, or with a discussion I feel I can add a positive contribution. 

I'm sure some of you will see me around. Feel free to challenge me when you do


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

9poundhammer said:


> Well, I joined the forum through the iPhone app I found. There is no way to edit or add to my profile through the app so I'll have to complete it when I have a chance to sit in from of my computer.
> 
> I have participated in a few discussions so far and I'll never claim to be an expert on anything. I will share my experiences with anyone who asks, or with a discussion I feel I can add a positive contribution.
> 
> I'm sure some of you will see me around. Feel free to challenge me when you do


I got challenged a week or so ago because my profile didn't have a bunch of pictures of toy cars and cutting boards. My profile doesnt disclose where I live. Because of my business, I need to lead a very private life on the net. This protects my family and my work image and the relationship I maintain with employees. Woodworking is a very serious hobby of mine and balances well with my work life. Like you I found the app messing around with my IPad. I travel almost every week and forums are a great way to pass hotel time and some of the time I spend waiting to do my business.

I've left the forum twice and have my grievances with the way some post here but have learned to live with it. I've seen first time posters not even make it through their first thread before they bow out. Hang in there and do what you do best. Share some and we will all be better people for knowing you.

Al B Thayer

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I got challenged a week or so ago because my profile didn't have a bunch of pictures of toy cars and cutting boards. My profile doesnt disclose where I live. Because of my business, I need to lead a very private life on the net. This protects my family and my work image and the relationship I maintain with employees. Woodworking is a very serious hobby of mine and balances well with my work life. Like you I found the app messing around with my IPad. I travel almost every week and forums are a great way to pass hotel time and some of the time I spend waiting to do my business.
> 
> I've left the forum twice and have my grievances with the way some post here but have learned to live with it. I've seen first time posters not even make it through their first thread before they bow out. Hang in there and do what you do best. Share some and we will all be better people for knowing you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Al. My name is Tom and I feel the same about putting my important info on my profile. I do have my own business also, so I won't put that info up either. 

Btw-"Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores." LOVE THAT!!! I may have to use that on the job someday


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well you can do what ever you want with the profile. It will cause some have to doubts and some it won't matter to.

Personally I like to see some pictures and know at least the state or I guess province for the non US guys. Surely listing the State isn't a security risk.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> Well you can do what ever you want with the profile. It will cause some have to doubts and some it won't matter to.
> 
> Personally I like to see some pictures and know at least the state or I guess province for the non US guys. Surely listing the State isn't a security risk.


Sorry but it's just not an option for me. I posted some pics in my profile but to be honest, the way some here pat themselves on the back in the wrong forum heading is embarrassing. I have no desire to say, look at me. But I do feel compelled to share ideas and fixtures to further the cause, woodworking. Jigs, fixtures and ideas sure. Projects not so much. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## rogerq2m (May 9, 2013)

*Too many egos*

Sorry but this is not the forum for me.

To RRBROWN - thanks for the moderation and input. Semper Fi brother.


----------



## stairsRus (May 9, 2013)

*Design programs*

Best way to decide which design program is best for your needs and capabilities is to down-load a free trial. Also important is the assistance. Some don't offer much, others offer on-line help and some even offer hands-on phone consult.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Sketchup is hard to beat. It's free can do almost anything, has a large following which gives a good support community.


----------



## r22yu (Apr 6, 2013)

Sketchup has something called "Dynamic Components" that might work very well for cabinetry design.

Basically you build a "Standard" cabinet in 3D but you can adjust the general dimensions of it as you place it without redrawing the entire thing. So you can have "components" that you put together to create a full 3D design.

The challenge would be to build your components first.


Intro: If I'm supposed to introduce myself my name is Ryan and I'm an engineering technologist with lots of experience using Microstation and AutoCAD (CAD programs) for drafting and design, but a complete rookie wood worker which is why I have no posts but I've been reading up here to learn.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Welcome Ryan, glad to have you with us!


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

stairsRus said:


> Best way to decide which design program is best for your needs and capabilities is to down-load a free trial. Also important is the assistance. Some don't offer much, others offer on-line help and some even offer hands-on phone consult.


I use AutoCad and DraftSight. I've been drawing with AutoCad for years and find one of the big reasons is because it's almost the universal language in cad. Everybody uses it if you have to share files. 

What type of file do these other softwares use. DWG? DWF?

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

rogerq2m said:


> Sorry but this is not the forum for me.
> 
> To RRBROWN - thanks for the moderation and input. Semper Fi brother.


Opinions R Us.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## RDW2 (May 10, 2013)

rrbrown said:


> OK guys listen up. No matter what anyone may think most spam starts with new members mentioning software or other products but they usually contain links.
> 
> I would say this to any new member your first or second post really should be an introduction type thread.


@RRBrown & crew,
First, let me apologize for having not completed my profile (although the available amount of test for any of the answers is bloody little and, IMHO, virtually worthless).

Note: I didn't post a link with my first post precisely because that is most commonly associated with a self-promotion by the author of software;

Second: I have now filled out, to the extent possible, the profile . . . which, as I previously mentioned, is, at best, very limited in what can be provided.

Third: With regard to the "introductory thread", I am about to do that now.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

RDW2 and other new members, please disregard negative comments (even mine... they happen) and continue to post in other threads besides this one. That will be the most obvious and best way to prove to us "old timers" that you are in fact legitimate members. No "introduction" required, just share information. Comment what you like and don't like about people's projects, ask questions, give answers. That's what this forum is about. If you don't do that, no amount of "I'm not a spammer" posts will ever change people's opinions. 

I've been posting here since I believe 2007 and have never posted an introduction that I can remember. I don't think anyone has ever accused me of being a spammer. I added my generic location sometime after about a year, I think. If you believe you can't put your State, you're even more paranoid than most of us on here (and there are some seriously paranoid folks on here)... no big deal. It helps people give suggestions for wood sources, club info, and the like but it's not a necessity.

Al B Thayer, you say that project posts are about patting oneself on the back... I say "so what". I also say, those posts are also about inspiring other people to do new or better work. Move in different directions, become better people/woodworkers. 

Most of my projects are utter crap. I post some of them anyway because this site is about sharing information and I want feedback on how I can do it better next time or want to share my "lessons learned" with others. Some things I do one way others will do another but seeing both options give still more people a chance to learn. I have no woodworking masters I know in my area. (I'm sure there are actually hundreds of them.) This site is my apprenticeship. It's where I learn and help others learn. I don't often build jigs and fixtures, though, so I can't really help people that way but I have started a project thread about "alternate methods" that turned out quite helpful for a lot of people. 

Sometimes I also like patting myself on the back or making sure other people have the opportunity to do so. Nothing wrong with a little ego boost once in a while.


----------



## 9poundhammer (May 6, 2013)

frankp said:


> RDW2 and other new members, please disregard negative comments (even mine... they happen) and continue to post in other threads besides this one. That will be the most obvious and best way to prove to us "old timers" that you are in fact legitimate members. No "introduction" required, just share information. Comment what you like and don't like about people's projects, ask questions, give answers. That's what this forum is about. If you don't do that, no amount of "I'm not a spammer" posts will ever change people's opinions.
> 
> I've been posting here since I believe 2007 and have never posted an introduction that I can remember. I don't think anyone has ever accused me of being a spammer. I added my generic location sometime after about a year, I think. If you believe you can't put your State, you're even more paranoid than most of us on here (and there are some seriously paranoid folks on here)... no big deal. It helps people give suggestions for wood sources, club info, and the like but it's not a necessity.
> 
> ...


Thanks frankp, but I'm already over it. My intentions for this thread were harmless. I just wanted to know about something other than Sketchup. Lol

I know why I'm here and I have been posting quite a bit lately on a few threads. I'm also working on a equipment storage cabinet for the shop of my employer. It's damned ugly and the materials are horrible (the owners won't pay for good materials to be used for shop purposes), but I am building some cool options into it. Once completed, i'll post some photos. I'm sure I'll get a bunch of bad comments about it but at least they will all know I'm the real deal!! Haha

Work safe


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey don't forget pics of your latest cutting board. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

frankp said:


> RDW2 and other new members, please disregard negative comments (even mine... they happen) and continue to post in other threads besides this one. That will be the most obvious and best way to prove to us "old timers" that you are in fact legitimate members. No "introduction" required, just share information. Comment what you like and don't like about people's projects, ask questions, give answers. That's what this forum is about. If you don't do that, no amount of "I'm not a spammer" posts will ever change people's opinions.
> 
> I've been posting here since I believe 2007 and have never posted an introduction that I can remember. I don't think anyone has ever accused me of being a spammer. I added my generic location sometime after about a year, I think. If you believe you can't put your State, you're even more paranoid than most of us on here (and there are some seriously paranoid folks on here)... no big deal. It helps people give suggestions for wood sources, club info, and the like but it's not a necessity.
> 
> ...


Please reread my post on the patting. Please don't miss quote me. Sorry I posted with a tude. Maybe we could all encourage those in looking to boost their ego to post in the correct place that's all.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Look its not mandatory but a request

New guys post an intro so we can learn a little about you and give everyone a chance to welcome you. It also stops any thought of spam.

We always say we like pictures. I said it before and I will say it again. It's only a request. Please post pictures in your albums. It gives us something to look at for inspiration and it helps when giving advise.

You ask a question about turning. You get two general answers that equally sound like good advice but they are in opposite directions from each other. If one person has pictures posted of his turnings and the other has nothing or pictures of all flat work. It would give you an idea to go with the one that has pictures of turnings because he would seem to have more experience in that area. It's not personal.

Posting location is also a request. We may disagree about the risk but its only a request.

Other forums require an introduction or profile to get started. We don't.

Other than that can we just let it go.


----------

